# apple snails



## ezlife (Jan 25, 2003)

Hi everyone,

I was wondering, how big do apple snails get and do they breed? Everybody says snails multiply like crazy but my apple snails havnt, and i have a few that are HUGE, they must have tripled in size since i bought them.


----------



## thePACK (Jan 3, 2003)

they grow as big as there name..and yes they will breed just give them time...


----------



## pcrose (Mar 9, 2003)

all snails breed and have lots and lots of kids.


----------



## ezlife (Jan 25, 2003)

Wow, a snail as big as an apple. How long does this take, and how long do snails live (in general assuming good water conditions, etc). Does anybody have a picture?


----------



## piranha45 (Apr 8, 2003)

yeah come to think of it, i had a pair of moon snails for like a year in my 55 gallon tank and those sonsabitches never made a single baby...

one day tho, my interest in magnifying glasses under the bright sun was suddenly renewed, and since I couldnt find any other bugs, I pulled them both outta the tank and fried em. *POP* *CRACKLE* *CRACKLE* *POP*


----------



## Xenon (Nov 15, 2002)

These are the snails that just spawned like 50 babies in my tank!


----------



## rday (Mar 10, 2003)

i haven't had any snails in over 2 months and i just looked in my tank last night and there must be around 25-30 all over the place. i don't know what happened.


----------



## Xenon (Nov 15, 2002)

LOL same thing happened to me! The egg sacks or whatever we in the filter and I saw them streamign out of the filter....ugh!


----------



## Innes (Jan 13, 2003)

here is a handy link


----------

